# Read this! Interesting discovery



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I was poking around on HP's SMB website and I found this:

https://h20497.www2.hp.com/os/public.tcl

what you have to do is input your info, and idk, but for me, it says my order is being shipped 9/11, which is tomorrow, and I'll be getting it on 9/14, which is on a Wednesday. So...anybody else getting this too? Also, please let me know if this is a fluke, because it says its being shipped tomorrow. This is the first time I've seen this and was just curious, even though HP themselves said it was going to be delivered in 6-8 weeks. Any comments?


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's a snapshot:

View attachment 2257


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Shouldn't you have put this in the thread regarding SMB orders?


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

Well that's kind of beside the point, I was just wondering if the community at large were aware of this.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you received a tracking number? If not, I wouldn't trust those dates! Mine was supposed to ship 8/25, 8/29, 9/1,9/14 and then this past Friday out of the blue I received a email from smb with a tracking number! It will be here Tuesday! Funny thing though the rep from Hp I spoke to on the phone the day before told me 6-8 weeks. So stay hopeful everyone! I ordered on 8/20 around 230pm cst just so people have an idea where they are at with orders.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

doesn't mean a damn thing. those dates change all the time.


----------

